# Really cool piano concert opportunity for me!



## Sonata

So I have the opportunity to help host a piano concert! My husband and I are big fans of the New Age piano artist Philip Wesley. I discovered his music about five years ago, and we listen to him a lot in the evenings as we relax together. I found other New Age pianists after him, but he continues to be our favorite. As much as I love Chopin's piano music, Beethoven's, Ravel's, etc, I credit Philip Wesley's music to be the main driving force behind my finally learning to play the piano (that and the wonderful musicians on this board).

So we saw on his website that he has a tour planned this fall and one of the stops was our state. He generally plays small venues as he is not super famous though he does have a loyal fanbase. He often has fans suggest locales for his concerts (churches, music stores, large homes, etc). Well my husband emailed him and he doesn't have a site yet for the concert in our state. Our next door neigbor is the pastor of a church in Traverse City and said they'd be willing to have a piano concert there, they have a nice grand.

So me might be able to get this set up! We'd host him during his short stay, show him around town and probably offer our guest bedroom for the night etc. It would be a really cool experience!! And wouldn't hurt if while he was here he could MAYBE show us a thing or two on our home piano  His music is way out of my league at the moment, but I know my husband's going to try like mad to learn one of his pieces by September!


----------



## Vaneyes

Excellent, Sonata. Gopher it! Keep us updated.

Keith Jarrett is another pianist you may like. Probably a little beyond the houseguest stage, though.  :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

How cool is that? I hope it works out.


----------

